# My Trunk Install...



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

This is a good buddy of mine doing my trunk. Not even close to finished but its gonna be awesome when he's done.
2 x 1200 watt 2 Channel Amps
1 x 1200 watt 4 Channel Amp
4 x 12 inch Subs
Custom Box and a the Amps are mounted on a Custom Stand made from 1 inch Square Tubing. The wood they're mounted on will be replaced w/half inch plexi. Everything is gonna be fiberglassed smooth. We're still playing w/the finish. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Forgot to Mention Big UPS to Solid Audio for the Gear.








http://www.cuttingedgeaudio.com/solidaudio/
http://www.dub-nation.com/dubf...t=384


_Modified by hman at 10:12 AM 5-11-2004_


----------



## altitude (Jan 28, 2004)

nice very nice mang :thumbsup:


----------



## col4bin4u (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (hman)*

Let me know how you solve the rear hat deck rattle you are going to encounter. My two 12s make the deck jump like crazy. I've been thinking about porting the back deck, though we'll see...


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (col4bin4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *col4bin4u* »_Let me know how you solve the rear hat deck rattle you are going to encounter. My two 12s make the deck jump like crazy. I've been thinking about porting the back deck, though we'll see...

I had a friend port the rear deck. He had 3 w6s sealed and ported directly into the car. Sounded and looked good. Once we get it hooked up we'll run into all sorts of problems I'm sure. Hopefully my box of Mad Mat will help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hman at 8:58 AM 4-18-2004_


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (hman)*

new pic update.







box should be completed by this weekend.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (funkysole)*

here are a few more pics, almost ready to start the fiberglassing portion of the install. cant wait to do that
















































the brackets hold tha amp rack to the upper deck so that it is solid.
and no the bx is not sealed yet, waiting for som packaging popcorn to show up so i can find exactly 1 cubic foot or space http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (funkysole)*

here is another update yall!
these are the final pieces.








and is this one too.
















getting ready to glass the trunk.








laying some glass anyone?








































thats all for now.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

Amps facing the hatch right? Then what are those racks on the back of the amp rack? Can't wait to see it when it's done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beef316 (May 18, 2003)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (col4bin4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *col4bin4u* »_Let me know how you solve the rear hat deck rattle you are going to encounter. My two 12s make the deck jump like crazy. I've been thinking about porting the back deck, though we'll see...

I used Dynamat xtreme. One layer on the top, another one the bottom took care of it.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: My Trunk Install... (beef316)*

yes, dynamat will deffinitly take care of the problem, also dynamat the spare tire well as well big tme rattle there aswell, and the that would be the amp rack frame on the back side i will take a picture of it by itself after i paint it.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Dedpool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dedpool* »_Amps facing the hatch right? Then what are those racks on the back of the amp rack? Can't wait to see it when it's done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















The sheets of plywood are going to replaced w/Plexi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

more pics of the boxes in its final stages


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

here are some more pics, more glassing
















































































































next is the glassing of the top of the box, and then comes the sanding


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (hman)*

It looks OK..


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*








it has begun


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Solid Audio
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hmans install


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

Funkysole for DOING the install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

When is the car going to be done ... so we can get the photoshoot arranged and also put the car up on the website ...
you should share this at socaleuro and dont forget to mention what models and brand are u running


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

im hoping that the stereo end will be done by this week or mid next week, a lot of sanding is ahead.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

you are doing a great job ...
and tell me about the sanding ... i still have a lot of sanding to do on mine
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

50grid aluminum oxide takes all the crap off quick like








im affraid to hit H with the medical bill, for all the cut and inhalation of the fiberglass dust and dust off the MDF







im dieing so that his stereo can look good







JK!


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_50grid aluminum oxide takes all the crap off quick like








im affraid to hit H with the medical bill, for all the cut and inhalation of the fiberglass dust and dust off the MDF







im dieing so that his stereo can look good







JK!

Make sure you die after its done.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

More good news just got off the phone w/one of the guys at AutoMeter. They're going to be shipping me my audio gauges before they're on sale to the public.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

nice !!!!


----------



## bradiroff (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...43952

_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_More good news just got off the phone w/one of the guys at AutoMeter. They're going to be shipping me my audio gauges before they're on sale to the public.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (darb215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darb215* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...43952


Cool I got em cheaper than that.








I'm just sharin what I was told.


----------



## bradiroff (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

It's all good they are sweet but expensive...


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (darb215)*


















































GOD DAMN


















































man are those expensive almost as much as my apex EGT gauge, now that make me think twice about the medical bill


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_
Cool I got em cheaper than that.








I'm just sharin what I was told.









Did you share how much you bent over to get them?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ouch! Now George, that was not nice now, please apologize to Hman







hahahahahahaha you guys and your sponsorships, you give me a good laugh when i need it hehehehehe








here are some more pics enjoy.
bondo decided to join the picture as well.
















damn more glassing, will it ever end????








hopefully this is the last of the glassing
























now here is a pretty site, look at these babies
























and they even came with white gloves??????
but what the F! for?

















i got an early start today, more pics to come in the wee hours of the night


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ok im done for tonight








i started to use the Jitter Bug for the flat areas were the speakers will go, man that thing just zips through the sanding process real fast one side is almost done, thin scim of bondo and whala.
finally i can go to bed now








sanded with the JB.








not sanded with the JB, see the diff


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

gotta hate that medical exam


----------



## FuturaYell00 (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (eurocabi)*

its so you don't get your greasy fingerprints on the cap. otherwise the grease will get warm and spread, to turn a nasty color.....


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (FuturaYell00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FuturaYell00* »_its so you don't get your greasy fingerprints on the cap. otherwise the grease will get warm and spread, to turn a nasty color.....

Yeah keep your greasy fingers off my caps.


----------



## bradiroff (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*









Is that going to be replaced by one of those bazooka BASS Nos bottles?? That would be amazing, I heard those things in walmart and they got some killer boom booom...LIKE 200 DB the walmart rep confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif




















_Modified by darb215 at 8:01 AM 5-13-2004_


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (darb215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darb215* »_










Don't laugh I was toying with the idea of cutting the bottom out of the NX bottle and Building a setup like that. The bottle was damagaed in shipping so we're just using it for moch up.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (hman)*

where can i get the pepboyz nos/sub? cause w/2 of those in my car hman wont stand a chance!








and do they come w/orange peeled paint or is that sold seperately?


----------



## kwalton (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: (darb215)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darb215* »_








Is that going to be replaced by one of those bazooka BASS Nos bottles?? That would be amazing, I heard those things in walmart and they got some killer boom booom...LIKE 200 DB the walmart rep confirmed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by darb215 at 8:01 AM 5-13-2004_

200db. i don't think so. the record is definitely under 200db.


----------



## kleckers69 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (kwalton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwalton* »_
200db. i don't think so. the record is definitely under 200db.

that was definatly a joke showing that the walmart employee didn't know squat about car audio


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (kleckers69)*

yeah that was funny those guys now about asmuch as the guys at best buy and circuit city. man are those guys a joke, you have to be mecp certified to work there and they still dont know how to do installs.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

well ive been in the garage for about 6hrs now and heres what i got
some more sanding on the box. im done with the box for a day or two need to give it a rest i cant look at that thing much longer, i just want it done








so i decided to get started on the other parts like these enjoy.
centering up the amp to the plexi.








mounting the amp to the plexi








centering the plexi on the amp rack








mounting plexi to the rack








tadha complete amp rack
































wiring came in yesterday








now for the cap and distribution block area
the power dist block will sit in the middle between the caps
drew up the lines and the cut the holes out








cut down to size
and counter sunk the screw holes
















measured desire cap height and cut spacers, then assembled the box
























then set the caps in place
























thats all for now








im tired im going to bed now










_Modified by funkysole at 7:38 AM 5-15-2004_


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Holy moly... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_thats all for now








im tired im going to bed now









What are you talkin about that's all Get back up and finish it.








I SOOOO Don't want to see the bill for this.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

O hman, dont worry i will take it easy on you


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

BTW Are those fingerprints on my shiny caps?








Why didn't you wear the gloves.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

i dont know what the hell you are taling about man







, thats the glare off of the flash


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ok HMAN, i hope you have a good bank acount.








here are some updated pics of the install








neon backing board
















cut out area for neon to shine through on the backside of the plexi








then shine light through the cut areas on the back side and then draw the lines on the front side then cut out








chrome vynil







cut down to fit the openings








then stick the chrome vynil on the front side of the amprack








here is a shot of the back side after the vynil is applied








draw out lines for wiring the caps








then drill pilot holes








then drill final holes








mount ground distribution block(not to fancy of a block so we are not going to show it







.








then run the ground wires from block to each cap and cut down to length.and then the same for the power and you should end up with this.
























next is te power distribution block, should be here in a few days.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_










where is this fitting into the picture? trunk area wise


----------



## n1mr0d (Nov 24, 2003)

dude how many farads total you got in there? if you really wanna get freaky with it, get a whole bunch of like 5,000 ufd caps and wire them in parallel. much better transient response than a few big .5 f or so caps.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (n1mr0d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n1mr0d* »_dude how many farads total you got in there? if you really wanna get freaky with it, get a whole bunch of like 5,000 ufd caps and wire them in parallel. much better transient response than a few big .5 f or so caps.

those ar 1/2 farad caps so total of 2frads in the entire system and these puppies will sit under ther side trim panel on the drivers side ander some lexan and lit up with a neon light


----------



## n1mr0d (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

lol sorry to bust your balls, but ya 2 farads total ....definitely not 2 farads of capacitance though. i forget the exact formula but parallel capacitance isn't just the sum of all capacitance.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (n1mr0d)*

yeah i know but you get the point.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

so im back on the box again, im getting to think that this is going to never end







yet again more fibergalss is in the picture. 
i glassed the second layer of matting and glass then did some more sanding then mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, mud. added some body filler and called it a night.
























waiting on the neon lighting and some more wiring, getting the car back in a few days. more pics to come once the car is here, im getting sick and tired of snapping pics of the box.


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_ im getting sick and tired of snapping pics of the box.









Bu we love seeing the build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep em coming, looking good so far.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Zoso)*

yeah i know you guys do, i just hope its all worth it in the end, or esle


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

ha ha. I've done a couple of major show installs, a bunch of local show install and a bunch of different ones for my cars throughout the years. Every one of them when they are done I think of better ways of placing things or whatnot. drives me nuts. doing the work the second time kills me.
too bad it's not your car, then it would be really worht it


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

a pity i wont get to see this finished at Waterfest since ure on the west coast. Oh well....ill have to survive with just pics. Simply awesome.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

well thanks







hey H. if i told you to come pick up the stuff and have some one else finish it, what would you do?







JK! duude i have way to much time and effort into this to just quit. any ways here are some more pics of the box.
i think i will have some nice cold










































right now
sanded down the body filler from last night and got this








then marked were i needed to add some more
















then did the base while i was at it








so i will take you rims and tires plus $500 and we will call it even, deal hamn?


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

f0cker


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

O, ok i see how it is, just for that take this







































































































































































































sorry no write up this time to tired. but you get the picture.








I stopped at 12pm







screws this im out.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_I stopped at 12pm







screws this im out.

12pm?! That's NOON!!! Get back to work!!!









Looking good. I can't wait to see it when it's done. Hurry up already slow-poke!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Dedpool)*

hey now, stick and stones may break my bones, but name will definitely get you hurt







JK. i meant 12am see thats what happens when you stay up to late, well we put the car together tonight for the NEW DIMENSIONS show up north, we decided to paint the panels and the box black so that it wouldn't look as bad if left in bondo and fiberglass, and i also mounted the gauges and the lexan for the power dist and cap area, still needs some more smoothing out some edges but here are some pics.









































































Look at how thick that fiberglass turned out almost a 1/4" thick














its like that in the entire center section were the bottle sits
















NO THAT IS NOT THE FINISH WE ARE GOING TO STAY WITH , it was temporary for the show ONLY!


----------



## Krazee (Jan 26, 2003)

just a suggestion, and you may already be doing it....but i think the gauges would be better if you just turned them counter-clock wise 45 degress, so they are angled....for viewing, i think that might work better? Iunno, just a thought.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Funkysole, you are insane. That is all.









That's a LOT of work there. I'm going to switch from my 12W6 to two 10W6v2s I think. Then I want to 'glas the subs and amps into the hatch floor (GTI). But I want to go pretty much opposite of you guys' setup in that I want it to be completely stealth. All I want to see is an empty hatch. It SEEMS like something I might try to tackle myself since all the 'glas would be on the bottom and out of sight. I dunno though--I could probably get it right eventually...
1st try:








2nd try:








3rd try:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And that's if I got lucky on the third try.








Props to ya!


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (KrazeeKorrado13)*

Actually I believe funkysole has an idea for mounting the gauges at an Angle Just wanted the gauges in for effect. 
The box woulda had alot more done had the body shop guy NOT screwed me on when I was getting the car back.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

yes well the gauge will be at an 45degree angle facing towards the inside of the trunk so that way they will be veiwable. but didnt have enought time for that right now. and yes i am insane, my imagination just run at full throtle all the time as i go along with the install I just come up with ways of doing things that were not planned in the original idea. constantly changing the way way things should be set up. 
your going to love those JL10W6 V2 subs i have 3 of the JL10W6's in my car and i like the way it sounds tigt, hard, crisp. but im going to change my setup soon. Fiberglass tire well enclosure flase floor with te amp and distribution blocks and cap under plexe with some neon







. well he is a pic of my current setup.
the inside of the box has fiberglass resin only so that it wouldnt look like wood when i painted it, and the cover panels im going to paint the same color of the car.
































































































so this confirms, yes, i am insane


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

I feel ya on the flat black install. I've been having troubles with my amp, so it's been back and forth to service for the last couple months, so I haven't finished my install yet, so i just painted it black so it wasn't so glaringly wood.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_your going to love those JL10W6 V2 subs i have 3 of the JL10W6's in my car and i like the way it sounds tigt, hard, crisp. but im going to change my setup soon. Fiberglass tire well enclosure flase floor with te amp and distribution blocks and cap under plexe with some neon







...

Bah! I'm WAAY too lazy to try to mess with Neon. It _would_ look cool though...








I'm now thinking that instead of the W6v2s, I'll use two 10W7s and a 1000/1 on them. Not really sure on the amps. I really like JL amps but I'm sure there are others I'd like as well or better. Zapco comes to mind, for one. I haven't heard them in many, many years, but one of the first good systems I heard was Zapco/Dynaudio and I was very impressed. Maybe it's time to swap the Focals for Dyns, and Soundstreams for Zapcos.







Options, options, options!!! It's makin' me CAAARAAAAZYYY!!!















EDIT: P.S. I almost forgot my obligatory... WTF!!! YOU AIN'T DONE YET??










_Modified by Dedpool at 10:49 PM 5-24-2004_


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Dedpool)*

I gotta send a HUGE thank you to my boy funkysole. His hard work and time helped me take first in my class at @ ND this year. Thanks again man


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

CONGRATS!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Send his non-time-tellin @$$ to Arizona so he can work on mine.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Dedpool)*



















































coments like that will not get me out there mang, why dont you drop your car off at my house instead.








i do this stuff on the side i used to do it for a living then got tired of if, customers started to go stiff on my ass.








The rest of the wiring should be here by the end of the week, so i will start to wire up the beast next.
good to hear H number 1 huh, well now i know what i need to do to beat you


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

wow it looks wraped and complete, well atleast in the picture it does.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

hey hman, what you think of this???? just finished it @ 12:30am right when i got home from the GTG i started on it and got this far.








































the gauges are next


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

PA-dow! here are some more pics of the gauges








































next step is the bondo, lets mold these ******* in place then have the panel wrapped


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

pictures... so... many. . pictures


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*

yes, yes, why you dont like? people keep asking me how do you do that how do you do this? then i tell them and they get lost after the 3rd step, if you get lost building something similar to this and you see these pics, then well you shouldnt be building anything then.







i just post pics so its like a DIY post of a custom stereo install. that way people can see HOW things are done. dont worry i got more pics on the way.


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

no its cool... actually its very helpful. if you could take lots of pics of the wiring that would be great too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*

OKAY! so scrap that whole idea on the last pic update i did, put it this way that idea fell through. but this one will not fall through. FIBERGLASS baby, **** sticks to anything and once its hard, its hard.
























































i used a center piece out of an wrapping paper roll. fits just right. then raped off the edges of the gauges with scotch tape, then laid some glass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , add some bondo to the glass sand then call it a day, that will be the next post. enjoy


----------



## solo7 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

great post man, you must have lots of blisters from the sanding, I am almost finished sanding my custom moblie tv center consol and my thumb is all blisted up, must be rubbing to hard, also I think I am addicted to the smell of filler and resin, I just love working with it, would make a boot install like that if I did not need my trunk for work








http://www.cardomain.com/id/solo7


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*

We just finished Running the lines for the power the remote and the nitrous. I'm sure he'll post up pics later.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

yeah man posting on my pc while i slave on your car







. yeah JK! here are the pics me and hman took while working today, he actually worked on the car with me today







hip hip horaaaaayyy








here you go enjoy.
ok first off for all you guys wondering how to run a 4g wire through the firewall here you go the most easiest way to do so, is through this grommet right above the brake booster to the left.
























































well thats all i took today, there will me more when the rest of the wiring comes in on Tue or wed, then i will post more on the cap n dist area and the wiring of the amps







now time to go and drink heavily and eat a lot of food http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by funkysole at 8:04 PM 5-31-2004_


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
ok first off for all you guys wondeing how to run a 4g wire through the firewall 

4g.. thats for whimps... Real men use 2g or 0g! BUT then I forgot.. We ARE talking bout Hman.. my nizzle!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would of personally run at least a 2g wire but we really aren't going for the performance aspect hear, but the inputs on the power block are ready for 2g if he ever wants to upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
well no pics today everybody, today is the BBQ so no time for work. everybody have a safe Memorial day and don't drink too much. se you all at DUBWARS


----------



## oldpoopie (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

forgive my ignorance, but what is this item?


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*

My guess is that it's a 120 amp curcuit breaker...


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldpoopie* »_forgive my ignorance, but what is this item?

Yep, that's a circuit breaker. Works kinda like a fuse.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (oldpoopie)*

yup that would be the circuit breaker. i like using those over fuses, with that all you have to do it push down the red tab and pop goes the breaker, with a fuse you need to open it then remove the fuse. they come in many many amp sizes from 40-180


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

still lookin' good. How was everything going to be finished? ie; paint, vinyl etc?


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (Zoso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zoso* »_still lookin' good. How was everything going to be finished? ie; paint, vinyl etc?

red velvet i hope







.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mister MK4* »_
red velvet i hope







.

Purple Velvet w/white piping.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

no no no, all of you are wrong, the box is going to be wrapped in purple vinyl, the side panels in orange vinyl and yellow piping all around with green neons everywhere







o and the bottle will be repainted in blue
the colors of the rainbow







hmans favorite colors, JK!








o and has anyone ever looked at how many peepz hit this thread up?? its at like 4100 now, GOD DAMN





















that way more then any thread in this forum










_Modified by funkysole at 3:16 AM 6-2-2004_


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_o and has anyone ever looked at how many peepz hit this thread up?? its at like 4100 now, GOD DAMN





















that way more then any thread in this forum











Nope a couple of em have more








BTW I heard you and your lady arguing about you going out and buying equipment so you can do this more often.








She's gonna hate me.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

LESSPOSTINGMOREWORKINGONCARPLZKTHXBYE


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Dedpool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dedpool* »_LESSPOSTINGMOREWORKINGONCARPLZKTHXBYE









hahahhahaha this is the new age lingo that we need to learn huh? that was funny
Dedpool, you should roll out to Dubwars in two weeks, **** should be hot yo. its only like 4-5 hrs from AZ. Work it out man.
here the last of the pics of the gauge panel, its done now of the car goes to the upolstry shop, then back to my garage to finish up the rest of the wiring and neon, it will be here tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































yes, finally we are alomost done hip hip weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee











_Modified by funkysole at 7:49 AM 6-2-2004_


----------



## 32Panels (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*

sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pimpalicious316 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*

if only you weren't so far away...*sigh*
i am in desperate need of a custom setup like this. sick ass install man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
~Andrew


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote »_Dedpool, you should roll out to Dubwars in two weeks, **** should be hot yo. its only like 4-5 hrs from AZ. Work it out man.

I was planning on it. Then I found out I have to go to Atlanta for the next two weeks.


----------



## bradiroff (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Dedpool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dedpool* »_
I was planning on it. Then I found out I have to go to Atlanta for the next two weeks.









I wanna go to atlanta for 2 weeks...


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Thats AMAZING


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

8 days left !!!!


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_8 days left !!!!









Tell me about it.


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_
Don't laugh I was toying with the idea of cutting the bottom out of the NX bottle and Building a setup like that. The bottle was damagaed in shipping so we're just using it for moch up.









You know.... I have a 15 LB bottle with 85% fill of Nitrous which has only been used once for sale.........


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (jettafanatic)*


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (jettafanatic)*

DUDE! 15LBS???? are you nuts that frigin huge man. you could run all day long and then some with that thing.








so the neon lights came in 3 10" led bars and 2 8" nein tubes, the wiring should be here tomorrow. then 1 full day of wiring up the trunk and doing the component sets all around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and Dedpool why you going to atlanta? and why for 2 weeks, is there something better out there?


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Cool Raymond said he should have the car done in a Day or two.


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

"DUDE! 15LBS???? are you nuts that frigin huge man. you could run all day long and then some with that thing"
That was the idea..... unlike most *Show Queens* , mine likes to brawl all day on the track...... and she don't mind a bruised eye now and again... [coughHmancough]


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (jettafanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettafanatic* »_That was the idea..... unlike most *Show Queens* , mine likes to brawl all day on the track...... and she don't mind a bruised eye now and again... [coughHmancough]
















Two Track days and He's Mario Freakin Andretti.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_
Two Track days and He's Mario Freakin Andretti.























blahahahahahahahahaha mario andretti, thats great


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
blahahahahahahahahaha mario andretti, thats great
















Some people are all talk...
Anyway H, Funk: I really think the purple wire will set the car off... Just need some ruffles and pillows and bows and your set... Maybe some Kittens... J/K dude system is the sh-it glade I was there when the whole thing was being mapped out!!!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (MrTopher)*

now you can say "i was there when hmans system was being mapped out" to your kids when they get older, and they will think of you as there hero















anyways here are some more pics of the rest of the wiring and the component sets, yes those are the ring spacers for the MKIV's from crutchfeild.
























the led tubes will light up in blue








and we don't want to forget a HUGE BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif UP to solid audio for the gear supplied to build this monster.
thanks








this ones for you guys








car comes back in a few days to finish up the wiring in the trunk, components, neons, and tuning the stereo. this last post Will be the big one so if you are on 56K don't EVEN think about it


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote »_









Real men fabricate their own ring spacers.


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote »_and Dedpool why you going to atlanta? and why for 2 weeks, is there something better out there?

Work.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mister MK4* »_
Real men fabricate their own ring spacers.









The same real men probably paid as much for the MDF as I did for the spacers


----------



## jettafanatic (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (hman)*

"Two Track days and He's Mario Freakin Andretti. "
That is "MR." Freakin' Mario Andretti to you punk!!!








At least I know how to keep my car "sticky side down"! ...















I can't wait to see how your car turns out. Curious though: what brand / gauge speaker wires are you guys using?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (jettafanatic)*

STINGER is the wire brand 12gauge. i would of fab the rings for hman, but i didnt want to add more things to the bill, as right now well i will keep it private.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

i hadn't heard of solid audio....how expensive is it? also, is the quality compared to larger brands??


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

they are a fairly new brand i will post my review once the system is wired and then fired up. hopefully today i will finish it all up.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

awesome, lemme know, 'cuz i'm looking for a good componant set to add to my stereo, and i'm always up for supporting new brands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

true true, i personally like bostons or MB, there is also Image Dynamics, and diamond audio. those are the top 4 that i like and sond good. well got the word, the car will be hear in the afternoon for me to finish it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

i love boston acoustics, alpine and infinity for speakers, and kickers for amps, and alpines for HUs, although i've heard nakamichi and loved them as well...i haven't heard alot of different brands, but i stick to what i like for now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how expensive is solid audio?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

um im not sure ask hamn, he can find out for you.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Sooooooooooooooooooooooo TIred. We were up till about 12:30 last night getting this done then a 45 minute drive home







. 95% complete Just gotta clean up the install and tune it. 
It turned out better than I hoped.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

nice cant wait to see it at the show
btw let me know wich color banner do you need for the windshield
unless your graphic guy is doing that too


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcopolo* »_nice cant wait to see it at the show
btw let me know wich color banner do you need for the windshield
unless your graphic guy is doing that too









Windshield is already spoken for


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

we my friend are crazy. what have you gotten me into hamn??????? i need a vacation after your car dude. hahahahaha uploading pics to the site today then will post the on the tex later. i have a head ache


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

what no pictures?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mister MK4* »_what no pictures?

















for you must be mistaken my friend, Hman i am going to kill you man, just leave the car with me and we will call it even.
alright here we go, hopefully the last post of the build up.
alright the music is playing tonight.







we got it wired up and turned on tonight. here we go 
Hman pissing him self when i told him i would have it fired up by nightfall.








the box wrapped in alcentara








the cap panel in alcentara








the cap wires measured and then cut to length.








extra power lead off the distribution block for the neon's and the gauges








wiring up of the sub amp








wiring up of the component amp








amps mounted on the amp rack and wires ran to the side








speaker wires ran into the box








box in the car and wires ran into each chamber








subs wired up
















mounted the relays and wired them up, one relay for gauges, the other for the neon lights








relay hidden behind panel








½” spacer plates so the neon tube clears plexi.








tin foil place on the neon plate for reflecting purposes








neon panel mount to spacers








front door mid-woofer mount in door using crutchfeild ring spacer








rear door mid-woofer mounted in door using crutchfeild ring spacer








crimped all the ring terminals on the wires then soldered each one.








the caps all wired up








another view from the side








soldered the radio harness to the wiring harness








here is the cleaned up version








time for dinner grubbed down on some home made burgers and fries, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















had to custom make 90 degree rca cable for the tv and dvd units to clear








here are the tv and dvd units mounted in the dash
















night shot of the screen








some dvd action KILL BILL!
















by this time last night me and H were falling asleep. so we called it a night and cleaned up
18hrs later im back at it again.
mounted the lexan and the 8"neon tube for the cap and distribution area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








lit up in action, man did this one turn out awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















here is the cross over panel, let me tell you what a pain this panel ended up being.
























painted all panel pieces black








then mounted the lower part first.








i will post more pics of the cross over panel with some light but i only have the shots with the neon light. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








here are some shots of the trunk with the neon lights in effect, now this turned out better then i thought it would.
































thats it for now. very few pics still to come, gauge panel, when ever hman gets it that should look (o)(o)'s, well its late and i need to go to work tomorrow so peace out.








_Modified by funkysole at 9:49 AM 6-8-2004_


_Modified by funkysole at 3:21 PM 6-9-2004_


----------



## ALPHAQGTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Very nice work! Everything turned out very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_
Hman pissing him self when i told him i would have it fired up by nightfall.








_Modified by funkysole at 9:49 AM 6-8-2004_

Such a lil wet spot.. he must have a lil wee wee..


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

big props to H and his buddy Funkysole


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

dude that looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Macho_volks)*

next stop DUBWARS







see you guys there, those that are going.


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

awesome work Sevan!! if/when you ever have time to do one for me it'll take you 1/16th the time haha


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mr.Bungle)*

Dude All I have to Say is SEVAN is the man... But he cann't roll fenders. He should stick with what he is good at, car audio and Suspension Installs


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (MrTopher)*

yes, yes, i can't roll fenders.


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

wow man.... thats all i can think of.... wow..... this must be the most comprehensive car audio build up on vortex... correct me if i'm wrong
i've got one BIG tip for you though... scrap those crutchfield spacers ASAP... they're killing your speakers.. trust me.... cut out some mdf rings(cut two 3/4" ones, put them together an you've got a 1.5" mdf ring which should be jsut perfect and will sound 359827x better than those cheap plastic ones from crutchfield


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flashback* »_
I've got one BIG tip for you though... scrap those crutchfield spacers ASAP... they're killing your speakers.. trust me.... cut out some mdf rings(cut two 3/4" ones, put them together an you've got a 1.5" mdf ring which should be just perfect and will sound 359827x better than those cheap plastic ones from crutchfield

tell that to hman.
and as for the build up yeah i think it is one of th if not the only big build up started and finished, i took some pics of the gauge panel tonight at the GTG it looks sick as all hell son







snap some more at dubwars then i will post those and some daytime pics of the entire system complete. we still need to finish up the NXexpress and put im the solid audio 5band EQ under the dvd player, then we can tune it all in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but thats in a few weeks. i will post pics of that stuff as well


----------



## bumpin1ohm (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

DAAAMMN!!!! Bumpin4ohm's the name now!!! I gotta make it down to the show to see this baby!!


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (bumpin1ohm)*

yeah im going to change it and run then at 2ohms instead think it will sound better that way


----------



## Mister MK4 (Sep 3, 2000)

*Re: (funkysole)*

here i'll add a pic since there's none on page 5 yet


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mister MK4)*

sweet
well thanks everyone for veiwing this post and those that posted in it i hope this helps out people that want to build a system like this or fibergalss boxes, this should help out
here are the last of the pics i have, there will be more of the HU and eq re-install later i will post those and some day shots of the gauge panel


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Don't forget 4 new subs and 2 class-d amps.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

yea yea yea, i know and hey change your sig to my car goes BOOM! and not it's gonna go BOOM!


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

yeap change your sig.... and remember call me tomorrow at my cell


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

There I changed my sig. I'll call you tommorow marco.


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

nice sig dude


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re:  (hman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

thanks god it done, so h when you bringing it back to put in the 5band EQ?


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (funkysole)*

bumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







----------


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kameirocco)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperspeed-- (Mar 29, 2004)

WOW.. im very very impressed.. that will definitely help me out with my future installs.. that is damn awesome.. im definitely going to be using those techniques tips and tricks..
one question though.. how does a sub work when its inverted in the box? when the cone and such are sticking out? is that what they would consider a free air sub? can you invert any sub to be like that? and is the sound quality affected by inverting it?


----------



## flashback (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

just wondering, where did you pick up that digital round volt meter? i'm looking for something just like that and i haven't been able to find anything like it anywhere, also how much did it cost you?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (flashback)*

you can pick one up from dakotadigital.com or autometer has them out now in the cobalt series but way to expensive


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperspeed--* »_one question though.. how does a sub work when its inverted in the box? when the cone and such are sticking out? is that what they would consider a free air sub? can you invert any sub to be like that? and is the sound quality affected by inverting it?

You actually Reverse the wiring to the subs. Now the sub is pushing the air from the back of the cones. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And they're autometer cobalts they're wicked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nickkk (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (hman)*

thats a beauty good job man


----------



## hyperspeed-- (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (hman)*

can i do that with any sub? interesting... i had no idea.. if that is so.. i think i have some new ideas for my project..


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

yes you still build the box to the required air space except you mount the speaker arse backwards. and wire it backwards aswell.. but just be sure to cut the opening just enough for the cone clearence and not to big cause then the sub will not have enough mounting area and it will not be sealed completly. doing a new mod on the radio area will post some pics of the new radio and bling bling piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperspeed-- (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (funkysole)*

how much wider are the holes? for...example on a 12" sub? 
radius wise of course.. how big was the standard hole and how much was the inverted hole?
thanks


----------



## sanctified (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

goddamn, that is a very thought out, well implemented setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_yes you still build the box to the required air space except you mount the speaker arse backwards. and wire it backwards aswell.. but just be sure to cut the opening just enough for the cone clearence and not to big cause then the sub will not have enough mounting area and it will not be sealed completly. doing a new mod on the radio area will post some pics of the new radio and bling bling piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I also Spoke with the Guys from solid Audio the other day. Looks like I should be getting some new 12s and 2 class D amps very soon.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

the holes should be about the same within about 1/4" difference just measure the diameter of the cone area on the sub then make it to that. that leaves plenty of room for mounting screws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## extremsplvr6 (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Where did u get your stuff from? That macopolo guy?


----------



## hyperspeed-- (Mar 29, 2004)

were the subs that u threw in invertedly and the ones that u put in normal position the same?
they look different here.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

Different subs. The company gave us a different model after they saw the work that was being done to the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hyperspeed-- (Mar 29, 2004)

oic.. did they want the better looking ones showing off the baskets?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*

yes, i would asume so.


----------



## isonic (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (hman)*

just curious but what kind of deck you got to run all of this very nice equipment? looks good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (isonic)*

The deck I was running is from a Company called Anaba. They're a subsidiary of MA Audio. I'm changing it up cause 1) We were having problems w/the Head unit and 2) I don't want to run a TV. 
I'm getting a Panasonic Ghost Face head unit. 
http://catalog2.panasonic.com/...ect=1


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (hyperspeed--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyperspeed--* »_oic.. did they want the better looking ones showing off the baskets? 

Replied to this earlier but it dissapeared.








The company gave us those 2 twelves temporarily. I'm getting 4 custom 12s so I have a full set of matching subs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_
I also Spoke with the Guys from solid Audio the other day. Looks like I should be getting some new 12s and 2 class D amps very soon.









yeap new subs and class d amps on the way
ttys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey how's that isobaric setup sound and why do that rather than like a normal ported or sealed setup? Also, I was just wondering why you would wanna run a Pioneer, wouldn't ya rather run a Clarion or an Alpine or something. I always felt the car exclusive manufacturers made better stuff than Pioneer, Sony, Etc.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

if you are refering to the deck it is not a pioneer, and the new decks from pioneer are not all that bad. yes alipne makes great units but they are pricey also. and the box if you look back on the past pages you will see that the box is a normal sealed enclosure but the sub is flipped 180 degrees. same air space just inverted for looks no performance gains or drops.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_if you are refering to the deck it is not a pioneer
 He says he is getting a pioneer


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*

oops my bad


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_ He says he is getting a pioneer

As far as head units go I had spoken with a friend who was an installer at a High end shop down here in the valley who spoke very highly of the Panasonic HU. Additionally MA Audio was using Panasonic as their HU of choice for their sponsored vehicles. And I'm getting it at a Killer deal.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

work it out hman. make it happen man!


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Bumpity








Cause we had more views than the FAQ @ one time


----------



## turboangel (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Bungle (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: (turboangel)*

yay... hey i have a head unit and my sub is bungeed down.... maybe i can get sponsored or like something


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

I'm sponsored by Visa. hehe
This is a great thread, wish I could see quality cars like this around here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.Bungle)*

Biter thats Alex's Patented stereo install.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (hman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Obscurity Bump


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (hman)*

got any new HU pics?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (mtltdi)*

nope not yet waiting till two peeps have some time to do there installs so we can get the car done hopefully this weekend or so


----------



## turboangel (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


----------



## GolfII_GTI (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (turboangel)*

Well ive finally got pics for my new setup, its a single 12" Directed Studio Sub with a Directed 350d amp. Im running off the stock deck/6 disc changer right now.
pics:


----------



## flow vdub (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (flow vdub)*

a bump for an ice cold


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*

Hey funkysole,
don't get my hopes up like that, I thought there were some new developments to report.


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (mtltdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mtltdi* »_Hey funkysole,
don't get my hopes up like that, I thought there were some new developments to report.










I'm supposed to go over tonight and we're gonna install the HU and EQ. I haven't had a HU for over a month.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (hman)*

just for memories








BUMP


----------



## Technicalwonder (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (funkysole)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Technicalwonder)*

Blast form the past comin up on you! POW!
*BUMP!







*


----------



## Dedpool (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

LOL. I remember this thread from when I was here all the time 8 months ago!








How goes it?


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Dedpool)*

pimpin


----------



## phd-12v (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*

found this picture of my hatch while surfing the web today--i didnt even reliaze this one was out there:


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: (funkysole)*


_Quote, originally posted by *funkysole* »_pimpin









This guys workin on something ELSE that's gonna be pretty crazy. I can't wait to see.


----------



## ninja_BAN1sh (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_This guys workin on something ELSE that's gonna be pretty crazy. I can't wait to see.


----------



## funkysole (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (ninja_BAN1sh)*

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh it's a secret


----------

